# Here again :(



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi ladies

So I took my test on otd and had a very 
feint positive. Told to retest again this morning
two days later and the very feint line has 
gotten even fainter  I'm 12dp 5dt. 

Am utterly heartbroken this has failed again 
after doing so many different things this cycle 
to help it to work. I feel so cheated. 

I've not experienced this maybe/maybe not 
scenario before - it's always been yes or no.
This is even worse than an outright bfn 
I'm scared it could be ectopic or a chemical?
How do I pick myself up yet again? Sorry for
the down post but I feel beside myself with 
sorrow and don't know where else to turn.


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hiya, 
I didn't just want to read and ignore.  Did you try a diff test? Maybe the test was faulty? I know how you feel had my 2nd bfn last week - it doesn't get easier does it. I think  you should try again tomorrow with a frer. My OTD had always been 14dp5dt . 
I will keep everything crossed for you sweetheart xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I think you need a blood test.  Then another a few days later.  I had a weird experience with my last cycle - didn't work out in my favour but you only know with a beta hcg.


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks very much ladies for your support
and advice much appreciated. So sorry you
both find yourselves in this situation too. 
It's comforting to know I'm not alone but 
not nice knowing others feel equally as pooh!!

I thinks it's game over this cycle but I did 
manage to at least get three frosties from it
so I guess not all's lost (even though it's feels
like it tonight as I'm lying in bed thinking what
could we have done differently?!!)

Good luck to you both and here's hoping our
happy ever after is closer than it may seem
today 

X


----------

